# Giving goat milk to baby



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I am currently freezing and extra milk we get and I plan to give it to my son instead of cows milk once he is a year old. The reason for a year is bc I'm breast feeding and want to do so until he is a year at least. Anyway he won't be one until October so will my frozen goat milk still be good by then?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Frozen goat milk is good for 1 year. But I would defrost one every once in a while and see how it tastes. Also see if it separates. I personally have found defrosted milk tastes terrible and not at all like the taste of fresh. Other people have not had that problem. So I would see how the defrosted milk tastes before storing too much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't say how it is flavor wise, as I do not drink goats milk, but it will stay good for up to a year in the freezer.
You have to completely let it thaw before using, or it will be kind of funny. I've noticed that when it's halfway thawed, there is a chunk of clear ice still in there. So I don't know why the water content in the milk is the last to thaw, but it takes longer than the rest of it.
Also, if you plan on pasteurizing it, do so after you thaw it from freezing. I've heard that it will separate and have a grainy texture if you pasteurize, then freeze.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok thanks! If all else fails I can use it for soap I guess I just hate for it to waste!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, like fresh, don't shake it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I always freeze extra milk for "later". Some of it stays nice, the rest gets all grainy. The grainy milk tastes normal, but the fat does not mix back in for some reason. I use the milk that has gotten grainy for cooking, as the heat seems ot make it mix together as good as new.

One of my sons was riased on raw goat milk from the day he came home from the hospital (2 days old). He did great and actually grew better than his 3 brothers. He never had colic, his teeth were perfect and he was never sick.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

That's awesome! I want to avoid cows milk if possible with him (pasteurized at least) but I want to breast feed until one year. Will your kids still drink the grainy milk?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My twin grandsons were also raised on raw goats milk from a very young age. They're 9 years old, active healthy boys, they hardly ever got sick as babies either. I would assume they'd drink the grainy milk just fine, like they do when you add the baby cereal to their milk to help keep them full.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My kids were raised on raw goat milk in the 80's. My grandchildren drink a lot of it now. No problems, very healthy husky kids. I freeze milk for the winter every year. The faster it is frozen the better it lasts. If is does separate; and immersion blender gets it back together. Still a little grainy compared to fresh but there is nothing wrong with it healthwise.


----------

